# Kaufberatung Switch



## Bastian83 (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
mir geht es daru, eine konstante Verbindung dreier Geräte herzustellen und zwar bestehend aus dem PC, einem Router und einem Sat Receiver.

W-Lan kommt nicht infrage, da muss ich mich an meine Eltern halten.

Der Router steht bei meinem Vater im PC Raum und dementsprechend musste ein Kabel verlegt werden. Ein zweites ist leider nicht möglich und mir wurde eine dauerhafte Verbindung aller drei Geräte empfohlen.

Mir wurde als Lösung ein Switch ans Herz gelegt. Wichtig ist bestimtm für Euch zu wissen, dass der Receiver eh nicht mehr wie 100mbits (1* 10/100MBit Ethernet (RJ45)) übertragen kann.

Ich habe einen Bekannte, der PC Experte ist und der meint, dass einen guten Switch ausmacht, dass dieser am besten von 3com ist und das Merkmal "Gigabit" aufweist. Ansonsten sei mit Ausfällen und langsamen Geschwindigkeiten zu rechnen. Mindestens das Merkmal "Gigabit" sollte ein Switch umfassen.

Preislich beginnen die Switch ohne "3com" und "Gigabit" bei 8€

Reicht daher einer der folgenden Switch Modelle vollkommen aus:
BIGtec - 5 Port Desktop Switch Verteiler LAN Netzwerk bei eBay.de: Switches Hubs (endet 07.01.11 03:43:05 MEZ)

TP-LINK® - 5-Port Switch / Netzwerk LAN HUB / 10/100M bei eBay.de: Switches Hubs (endet 10.01.11 14:49:57 MEZ)

TP-Link 10/100 5 Port Switch / Hub - Netzwerk LAN bei eBay.de: Switches Hubs (endet 24.12.10 17:19:24 MEZ)

5 Port Netzwerk Hub/Switch 10/100 Mbit // LAN // DSL bei eBay.de: Switches Hubs (endet 31.12.10 12:17:41 MEZ)

Ab 18€ ist man hier mit dabei, bieteh Gigabit, allerdings können die höhere Geschwindigkeiten, als ich eigentlich herausholen kann:
LogiLink® - GIGABIT Desktop Switch / 5 Port / NEU! bei eBay.de: Switches Hubs (endet 19.01.11 11:47:31 MEZ)

Tenda® 5 Port Gigabit Netzwerk LAN Switch G1005D bei eBay.de: Switches Hubs (endet 25.12.10 16:25:12 MEZ)

TP-Link 5 Port Gigabit Switch 10/100/1000 Mbit / Hub bei eBay.de: Switches Hubs (endet 08.01.11 16:59:56 MEZ)

TP-LINK® - 5 Port GIGABIT Switch 10/100/1000 Mbit bei eBay.de: Switches Hubs (endet 19.01.11 15:06:44 MEZ)

Ich bin auf Eure Meinungen gespannt

Vielen Dank

Gruß


----------



## riedochs (23. Dezember 2010)

Es macht schon Sinn heute Gigabit Switches zu nehmen. Ich habe 2 von denen hier im Einsatz als 8-Port Version und bin zufrieden damit. D-Link DGS-1005D, 5-Port | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## robbe (23. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du öfters mal Dateien zwischen den PCs hin und her schiebst, dann macht Gigabit auf jeden fall Sinn. Vorrausetzung ist natürlich, das auch die PCs Gigabit tauglich sind.
Das man auf jeden Fall 3com nehmen sollte ist quatsch, es gibt auch reichlich andere gute Hersteller. Wahrscheinlich ist dein Bekannter einfach ein Fan von dieser Marke. 
Der von riedochs empfohlene wäre beispielsweiße eine gute Wahl.
Den gibt es auch als Green Edition mit extra geringem Stromverbrauch und anderem Design.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a296781.html


----------



## K3n$! (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab den zweiten von unten:

TP-LINK TL-SG1005D - Switch - 5 Anschlüsse - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät.


----------



## Bastian83 (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich sollte ergänzen, um was für eine Netzwerkkarte es sich bei mir handelt:
 realtek rtl8168 pci-e gigabit ethernet nic (NDIS 6.0)

Es geht mir nur um die Verbindung PC-Router, also andere Rechner haben damit nichts zu tun, daher ja auch die Beschränkung mit denn 100mbits durch den Receiver.

Ändert das irgendetwas an Euren Antworten?


----------



## robbe (23. Dezember 2010)

nein, da ist ein Gigabit Switch die beste Wahl


----------



## Bastian83 (23. Dezember 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> nein, da ist ein Gigabit Switch die beste Wahl



Wieso,weshalb, warum? ;o)


----------



## riedochs (23. Dezember 2010)

Der Aufpreis zu 100Mbit Switches ist nicht mehr so groß, dafür erhält man die 10-fache Bandbreite.


----------



## DocFellatio (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde einfach so 'nen günstigen TP Link nehmen. Sowas reicht locker für ein kleines Heimnetz.

TP-Link TL-SG1005D, 5-Port | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## robbe (23. Dezember 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Der Aufpreis zu 100Mbit Switches ist nicht mehr  so groß, dafür erhält man die 10-fache Bandbreite.



Richtig, und da dein PC Gigabit unterstützt und vielleicht auch mal irgendwann noch andere PCs an dem Switch hängen, kannst du dann schön hohe Übertragungsraten innerhalb deines Netzwerkes erreichen.


----------



## Bastian83 (23. Dezember 2010)

DocFellatio schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach so 'nen günstigen TP Link nehmen. Sowas reicht locker für ein kleines Heimnetz.
> 
> TP-Link TL-SG1005D, 5-Port | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Ist ja auch ein Gigabit und hat sogar 1000mbits, falls man das dann doch mal benötigt, wie sehen die anderen dieses Modell?


----------



## robbe (24. Dezember 2010)

Kannst du auch nehmen, TP-Link ist auch nicht schlecht.

Achja, Gigabit = 1000Mbit


----------



## Bastian83 (24. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
a) sollte es denn denn auch genau dieser Switch "TP-Link TL-SG1005D" sein oder gingen auch andere?
Hier wäre man bei etwa 18€.

b) Die ganz billigen 100er für unter 10€ sollten es demnach ja dann wohl nicht sein oder?!?

c) Reduziert ein Switch eigentlich die Geschwindigkeit einer Verbindung?
Es geht mir ja darum Material vom PC bzw. von einem Sat Receiver auf das jeweils andere Medium zu übertragen und hier wäre ein Transfer via FTP eine Möglichkeit. Der Receiver kann allerdings nur 100 mbit/s übertragen. Könnt Ihr ungefähr einschätzen, wie viel man dann beispielsweise für 1GB an Zeit bräuchte?
Falls die Entfernung entscheidend ist, der PC steht etwa einen halben Meter vom Receiver weg 

Die Alternative wäre die angedachte interne HDD des Receivers zunächst mit dem PC zu verbinden, dort zu formatieren (EXT3 Format) und zu bespielen, was sicherlich schneller, aber auch umständlicher wäre (bislang keine Linux Erfahrungen)

Vielen Dank und weihnachtliche Grüße


----------



## robbe (25. Dezember 2010)

Es muss nicht der TP-Link sein. Kannst auch irgendeinen von den anderen vorgeschlagenen nehmen, oder einfach mal im Preisvergleich schauen, welche gute Bewertungen haben. 
Ich würde keinen 100Mbit Switch nehmen, so teuer sind die Gbit Switche ja nicht.

Ein Switch würde nur die Geschwindigkeit reduzieren, wenn er das langsamste Glied ist.(wenn er zb. nur 100Mbit schafft, alle anderen Geräte aber 1Gbit können)
Bei einer 1GB Datei bräuchte man mit 100Mbit rein Theoretisch 81,92 sekunden. In der Praxis wirds aber wohl etwas mehr sein.


----------



## Bastian83 (25. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
der entsprechende Receiver hat aber leider nur einen 100er LAN Anschluss. Stimmt daher die Auskunft aus dem Receiver Forum, dass man nicht mit mehr wie 10MB/s schaffen würde?


----------



## riedochs (25. Dezember 2010)

100Mbit sind theoretisch 12,5MB/s


----------



## Bastian83 (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe nun gestern erstmals eine Übertragung durchführen könnten und kam auf eine Geschwindigkeit von 10,57MB/s
a) Mehr ist also so nicht möglich?
Ich nutze eine RTL8168C/8111C PCI-E Gigabit NDIS 6.0 Netzwerkkarte.

b) Ein Switch wird die Geschwindigkeit aber doch nicht reduzieren oder?

c) Hier im Thread wurden eigentlich nur die beiden Modelle empfohlen:
TP-Link TL-SG1005D*
*D-Link DGS-1005D 

Scheinen fast dieselben Modelle zu sein. Wo liegen die Unterschied und wären die für mich relevant?
Geht um immerhin 7€

Vielen Dank Dank


----------



## riedochs (26. Dezember 2010)

Bastian83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe nun gestern erstmals eine Übertragung durchführen könnten und kam auf eine Geschwindigkeit von 10,57MB/s
> a) Mehr ist also so nicht möglich?
> Ich nutze eine RTL8168C/8111C PCI-E Gigabit NDIS 6.0 Netzwerkkarte.



10,57MB/S ist ein guter Wert



> b) Ein Switch wird die Geschwindigkeit aber doch nicht reduzieren oder?



Nein


----------



## riedochs (27. Dezember 2010)

Bastian83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> c) Hier im Thread wurden eigentlich nur die beiden Modelle empfohlen:
> TP-Link TL-SG1005DD-Link DGS-1005D
> 
> ...



Einen relevanten Unterschied dürfte es nicht geben.


----------



## robbe (27. Dezember 2010)

Der Wert ist für ein eine 100Mbit Übertragung vollkommen in Ordung.
Die geschwindigkeit wird durch einen Switch kein bisschen beeinflusst, ich hatte auch Jahrelang einen zwischen Router und PC.
Welchen von den Beiden du nimmst ist dir überlassen, ich seh da keine relevanten Unterschiede.


----------



## amdintel (28. Dezember 2010)

Bastian83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Gruß



Es gibt kein Lan Switch,  Switch heißt *übersetzt Umschalter * so und einen Umschalter-Switch gibt es nur für USB weil bei USB keine gleichzeitige Nutzung möglich ist  von einem  Endgerät wo man gleichzeitig mit 3 PCs zugreifen kann, 
das geht nur  bei Lan  und heißt  richtig  *Lan HUB. * 

das ist alles gleich egal wecher Hersteller ,  würde aber darauf achten,  das der HUB  1 GBit Lan kann das ist bei schnellen  PC zu PC Verbindungen von Vorteil, bei Intentet  braucht man nicht oder noch nicht?   ich habe ein D-Link HUB der 1 GBbit kann.
für üblichen Gebrauch genügt auch der alte Standard noch 100 Mbit Hub,  
bei  VDSL 50 M/Bit  wird es dann knapp wenn man mit meheren PCs gleichzeitig .. mit zwei PCs Filme am sagen bist z.b.

Zukunft weisender währe also ein 1 Gbit Lan  Hub  falls man das noch irgendwann mal benötigt... kann man mehr gleichzeitig machen weil die Band Breite höher ist als bei 100 Gbit Lan/Hub geht also nicht in die Knie dabei .


----------



## riedochs (28. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Lan Switch,  Switch heißt *übersetzt Umschalter * so und einen Umschalter-Switch gibt es nur für USB weil bei USB keine gleichzeitige Nutzung möglich ist  von einem  Endgerät wo man gleichzeitig mit 3 PCs zugreifen kann,
> das geht nur  bei Lan  und heißt  richtig  *Lan HUB. *


 Dazu fällt mir eigentlich nur das ein: *SCHWACHSINN!*

*Hub:* Eingehende Daten-Pakete werden an alle angeschlossenen PC's (ausgenommen des Senders) verteilt und der gewollte Empfänger nimmt das Paket an, die restlichen Empfänger verwerfen das Paket. Hubs mit 1Gbit gibt es nicht. Da es bei Hubs keine Kontrolle gibt wer Senden darf kann es vorkommen das mehrere PCs gleichzeitig senden und damit Kollisionen verursachen. Es darf immer nur ein Gerät pro Kollisionsdomäne senden. Alle an einem Hub angeschlossenen Geräte sind in einer Kollisionsdomäne. Ein weitere Nachteil von Hubs ist dass das langsamste Gerät die Geschwindigkeit für alle Geräte bestimmt. Spricht hängst du ein 10Mbit Gerät an einen Hub, laufen alle angeschlossenen Geräte mit 10Mbit.

Ein Hub kann man sich als Mehrfachsteckdose vorstellen. Vorne kommt der Strom rein und wir an alle Steckdosen verteilt ohne zu Kontrollieren ob das angeschlossene Gerät überhaupt eingeschlaten ist.

*Switch:* Das eingehende Daten-Paket wird anhand seiner Ziel-Adresse nur an den gewünschten Empänger zugestellt. Der Switch besitzt eine Adressentabelle mit der er weiß welches Gerät sich an welchem Anschluss befindet. Der Switch ist Kollisionsfrei da jeder angeschlossene PC seine eigene Kollisionsdomäne ist. Bei einem Switch können die Geräte unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten haben ohne das alle Geräte durch das langsamste Gerät ausgebremst werden.



> das ist alles gleich egal wecher Hersteller ,  würde aber darauf achten,  das der HUB  1 GBit Lan kann das ist bei schnellen  PC zu PC Verbindungen von Vorteil, bei Intentet  braucht man nicht oder noch nicht?   ich habe ein D-Link HUB der 1 GBbit kann.
> für üblichen Gebrauch genügt auch der alte Standard noch 100 Mbit Hub,
> bei  VDSL 50 M/Bit  wird es dann knapp wenn man mit meheren PCs gleichzeitig .. mit zwei PCs Filme am sagen bist z.b.



50Mbit ist die maximale Bandbreite die allen Geräten zusammen zur Verfügung steht, sprich wenn 10 Geräte gleichzeit auf das Internet zugreifen stehen jedem Gerät 5 Mbit zur Verfügung. Also langt immer noch ein 100Mbit Gerät. Für den Heimgebrauch ist der Hersteller egal.



> Zukunft weisender währe also ein 1 Gbit Lan  Hub  falls man das noch irgendwann mal benötigt... kann man mehr gleichzeitig machen weil die Band Breite höher ist als bei 100 Gbit Lan/Hub geht also nicht in die Knie dabei .


 Auch wenn du es gerne hättest, es gibt keine Hubs mit 1Gbit.

Bevor du hier solche einen Schrott vom Stapel lässt solltest du dich vielleicht mit allem was Netzwerk betrifft beschäftigen und hier nicht solch einen Schwachsinn loslassen.


----------



## jumperm (28. Dezember 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> *SCHWACHSINN!*



Danke, ich wollte gerade schon anfangen zu tippen.


----------



## amdintel (28. Dezember 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir eigentlich nur das ein: *SCHWACHSINN!*
> .



das als Switch zu bez. ist Leute Verdummung !
von der Funktionsweise ist ein LAN Hub das gleiche wie ein USB Hub 
nämlich ein Verteiler von Anschlüssen .
Ein Switch ist ein Schalter bzw. Um Schalter von Anschlüssen.
Die LAN Dinger schalten aber nichts um sondern teilen den LAN Port 
nur  für mehrere Geräte auf genau so wie ein USB Hub.

was du hier schreibst ist Schwachsinn


----------



## riedochs (28. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> das als Switch zu bez. ist Leute Verdummung !
> von der Funktionsweise ist ein LAN Hub das gleiche wie ein USB Hub
> nämlich ein Verteiler von Anschlüssen .
> Ein Switch ist ein Schalter bzw. Um Schalter von Anschlüssen.
> ...



Du solltest dir vielleicht mal die Funktionsweise von Switch und Hub anschauen. Ein Switch "schaltet" zwischen Senderport und Empfängerport eine "Leitung / Verbindung" damit nur diese miteinander kommunizieren. Aber ich bin ja nur ein dummer CISCO zertifizierter Netzwerker der keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## scooterone (28. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> das als Switch zu bez. ist Leute Verdummung !
> von der Funktionsweise ist ein LAN Hub das gleiche wie ein USB Hub
> nämlich ein Verteiler von Anschlüssen .
> Ein Switch ist ein Schalter bzw. Um Schalter von Anschlüssen.
> ...



meines erachtens schreibst du nur bullshit nieder.

schau dir lieber das OSI-Schichtenmodell an welches Gerät auf welcher Schicht arbeitet. Ein Hub ist so ziemlich das dümmste Gerät in einem Netzwerk das man sich vorstellen kann.

Was mich persönlich interessiert, woher du permanent deine Halbwahrheiten her zauberst. Sag mir doch bitte bitte woher du dein Wissen hast.


----------



## amdintel (28. Dezember 2010)

@riedochs 
@scooterone 

erzählt  mal euer s.g Laienhaftes  Halbwissen einem Erfahrenden  IT Techniker der lacht euch beide aus weil  ihr den Unterschied und die Funktionsweise nicht einmal  unterscheiden könnt 

Google zeigt zwar auch Switch an ,wenn man danach sucht,
das ist aber genau so irreführend und falsch einen Lan Hub als Lan  Switch
zu bezeichnen


----------



## scooterone (28. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> @riedochs
> @scooterone
> 
> erzählt  mal euer s.g Laienhaftes  Halbwissen einem Erfahrenden  IT Techniker der lacht euch beide aus weil  ihr den Unterschied und die Funktionsweise nicht einmal  unterscheiden könnt
> ...



damit auch du es verstehst mit deinem engstirnigen dasein.
ein hub verteilt alles an jedem im netzwerk, so kommt es zu kollisionen. ein switch arbeitet über die mac-adressierung, pakete werden nur an den eine bestimmte adresse gesandt.

ps. du weißt doch nicht einmal für was das IT steht. aber ich werde mich nicht weiter mit dir amüsieren, das haben schon viele eingesehen, das dumme ist das dein mist dann übrig bleibt und andere es dann glauben


----------



## amdintel (28. Dezember 2010)

scooterone schrieb:


> damit auch du es verstehst mit deinem engstirnigen dasein.
> ein hub verteilt alles an jedem im netzwerk, so kommt es zu kollisionen. ein switch arbeitet über die mac-adressierung, pakete werden nur an den eine bestimmte adresse gesandt.
> 
> ps. du weißt doch nicht einmal für was das IT steht. aber ich werde mich nicht weiter mit dir amüsieren, das haben schon viele eingesehen, das dumme ist das dein mist dann übrig bleibt und andere es dann glauben



richtig es kommt auch zur Kollisionen wenn alle Geräte die gleiche IP Adresse haben und begreife das endlich mal, 
bei den Lan Hubs wird nichts geschaltet  und auch nichts verwaltet, 
schalten und verwalten das tut vielleicht  u.a eher s.g. ein Lan/DSL Router 
aber nicht ein Lan  Hub denn ihr hier  Switch nennt ,
hier wird mal wieder eine ganze menge verwechselt !


----------



## scooterone (28. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> richtig es kommt auch zur Kollisionen wenn alle Geräte die gleiche IP Adresse haben und begreife das endlich mal,
> bei den Lan Hubs wird nichts geschaltet  und auch nichts verwaltet,
> schalten und verwalten das tut vielleicht  u.a eher s.g. ein Lan/DSL Router
> aber nicht ein Lan  Hub denn ihr hier  Switch nennt ,
> hier wird mal wieder eine ganze menge verwechselt !



deine weisheiten aus einem anderen forum zu beziehen ist sicher keine adäquate quelle für wissen.

von einem router (*OSI-Schicht DREI*) hat hier niemand gesprochen. x leute versuchen dir den unterschied zwischen hub und switch zu erklären und leider gibt es für dich nicht ein wenig einsicht. frage du doch einen IT-Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration.

wie sag ichs am besten. also vorausgesetzt jede IP ist einzigartig und keine doppelt. ein hub (*OSI-Schicht EINS*) kann nichts außer alles was sich im netzwerk befindet an alle zu senden. wie ich schon schrieb arbeitet ein switch mac-adressiert, d.h. dass sich in einem paket, welches verschickt wird eine ziel mac befindet. diese mac wird vom switch (*OSI-Schicht ZWEI*) gelesen und nur an diese eine sich im netz befindliche mac gesandt. ein switch interessiert sich nicht für IP-adressen. aber ein netzwerk funktioniert auch nur wenn es keine doppelten IPs gibt und alle sich im selben netz befinden.

ich empfehle dir in aller Ruhe dir das osi-schichtenmodell zu lesen und zu verstehen. und wenn du noch wissen willst was ein router macht dann KLICK, sogar mit deutschen ton


----------



## riedochs (28. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> @riedochs
> @scooterone
> 
> erzählt  mal euer s.g Laienhaftes  Halbwissen einem Erfahrenden  IT Techniker der lacht euch beide aus weil  ihr den Unterschied und die Funktionsweise nicht einmal  unterscheiden könnt
> ...




Der einzige der hier Laienhaftes Halb- oder eher Garnichtwissen verteilt bist du.

Scooterone: Gib es auf, der will nix lernen und hält alles was er loslässt für die Weisheit schlechthin. Darum hilft ihm hier im Forum auch kaum noch einer, wirst eh mit Undank und Beleidigungen dafür belohnt.


----------



## Bastian83 (28. Dezember 2010)

Ginge dieser Switch auch?*

*D-Link DES-1005D

Bislang waren die beiden in der Auswahl:
TP-Link TL-SG1005DD-Link DGS-1005D 

Obwohl, der DES hat nur 100 oder?

Danke euch


----------



## robbe (28. Dezember 2010)

Ja, der kann nur 100Mbit. AUch wenn dein Reciever nur 100Mbit kann, würde ich ich trotzdem zu einem Gigabit Switch greifen. Der Aufpreis ist Gering und er ist einfach Zukunftssicherer. 
Nimm einfach einen von den beiden Vorgeschlagenen und teil uns dann deine Erfahrungen hier mit.


----------



## Bastian83 (10. März 2011)

Hallo,
ich sollte mich ja melden, wie meine Erfahrungen sind. Mittlerweile habe ich den T-Link SG1005D einige Wochen und es läuft alles. Ich kann zwar nicht beurteilen, ob alles optimal ist bzw. wo mögliche Probleme liegen können, aber auf jeden Fall funktionierte die Verbindung PC-Router-Receiver, ich kann alles hin- und herschieben und habe mit dem Receiver ständigen Zugriff auf dessen interne HDD.

Mehr als 100Mbit sind ja aufgrund des Receivers nicht möglich.

Leider funktioniert aber eine Mediathek nicht, die man mittels des Receivers anwählen kann und zwar dies des ZDF.
Ich kann sie normal starten und Videos auswählen, nur leider werden sie nicht geladen bzw. die Laufzeit wird mit null angegeben und nichts tut sich.
Am PC kann ich die jedenfalls vollständig nutzen.

Alle anderen Mediatheken funktionieren aber.

Vielleicht möchtet Ihr etwas zu der Switch Sache oder aber auch gerne der Mediathakproblematik sagen.

Vielen Dabk

Gruß


----------



## riedochs (11. März 2011)

Das mit der Mediathek kann am verwendeten Codec der Webseite liegen. Die verwenden soweit ich gesehen habe Flash und da gibt es seit dem Versionssprung auf 10.2 teilweise Probleme wenn du nicht die aktuellste Version drauf hast, ging mir genau so.


----------



## Bastian83 (11. März 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Das mit der Mediathek kann am verwendeten Codec der Webseite liegen. Die verwenden soweit ich gesehen habe Flash und da gibt es seit dem Versionssprung auf 10.2 teilweise Probleme wenn du nicht die aktuellste Version drauf hast, ging mir genau so.


 
Wie meinst du das genau mit der aktuellsten Version bzw. wie gehe ich dort vor?

Wie gesagt, die Mediathek als solche kann ich starten und auch alle Übersichten sehen. Nur lassen sich eben nicht die Videos abspielen.

Danke


----------



## riedochs (11. März 2011)

Ich denke du musst deinen Receiver aktualisieren.


----------

